# The worlds most disgusting skyline?



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

Well, i've just bought this months Banzai magazine, and found what is probably the most hideous thing to wear a skyline badge ever. You guessed it, it's the N$m£sis Performance effort


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Everyones favorite


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*car*

Blimey. thought by the title you were talking about mine then ....


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

lol is that the nemesis one?


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

Is that the one used on the Maguiers ad? That is a shocking looking motor


----------



## mx_monkey (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm a gooner (though reconsidering after last night's woefull effort  ), and even I couldn't stand the thought of Thiery Henry staring up at me every time I lift the bonnet. And as for the bodywork... popular down the nearest truckstop I thnk.

As that where you want to be popular?


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

Bassman said:


> Is that the one used on the Maguiers ad? That is a shocking looking motor


No, that's almost nice, compared to this one


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

This I have to see (I think) can you post an image - I can't quite bring myself to buy a Banzai mag. I could always hide it inside a copy of Hustler magazine I suppose 

Quoting source for copyright purposes naturally


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)




----------



## Livelee (May 11, 2003)




----------



## Livelee (May 11, 2003)

lol, snap.


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

Gadzooks Caruthers - it looks like he's crashed into a Halfords shop window  Who'd they get to style that? Stevie Wonder?


----------



## Falcone (Jan 31, 2005)

Oh dear god what have they done!?!?!?!?!

Looks like they put a saxo in a blender and forced the skyline in there against its will.

That should be filed as cruelty!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

WHY????  

What a total waste of money and time.
The lights are digusting and the car looks like it needs to go on a serious diet


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

The sad thing is the owner no doubt thinks it looks the dogs!!!!


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

kirbz said:


> The sad thing is the owner no doubt thinks it looks the dogs!!!!


Well he'd be right, it looks bollocks


----------



## IanH (Nov 23, 2002)

I think Abbey mentioned that they had it on their Dyno recently???


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

kirbz said:


> The sad thing is the owner no doubt thinks it looks the dogs!!!!


.... and he's a member of this forum


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

Fuggles said:


> .... and he's a member of this forum


I suspected as much  
Each to their own, I've no doubt it's much faster than mine... backpedal backpedal


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Mmmmm...boys  I've spoken to the owner and yes he does use the website...

keep reversing boys...


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

IanH said:


> I think Abbey mentioned that they had it on their Dyno recently???


I bet they were just amazed


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Booty-licious said:


> Mmmmm...boys  I've spoken to the owner and yes he does use the website...
> 
> keep reversing boys...


well i hope hes not to offended, everyone to there own i suppose


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

No reversing here, each to their own and all that, but, it does look bloody awful


----------



## max power boii (Feb 16, 2005)

y dont u like it? i think it looks amazin, ur probly jelose cus urs r just normal ones


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Why dont you talk properly


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

i started reading the article in banzai, but after the first paragraph i just skipped the rest and went onto the next feature car....what a waste of a perfectly good car.


----------



## GU5I 80Y (Nov 20, 2001)

i like it


----------



## GU5I 80Y (Nov 20, 2001)

i lied ! 


cant see any thing id pick of it if it crashed, not alone buy!


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)

Its very PAX MOWER and CASTFAR in its design so there will be many out there who love it ...

Personally, the colour & lights do nothing for me but the kits not that bad ...

( Well, I do like to be honest )


----------



## scorchio69 (Jun 2, 2004)

I will agree it looks totally hideous, the quote was i am sure "I could not get the hyper lemon so i built this" the last time i looked even with my eyes squinted the lemon looked f-all like this


----------



## mx_monkey (Jan 17, 2005)

wait til you see the pictures of the doors, etc

may explain my 'truckstop' comment....


----------



## demondiablo (Sep 10, 2003)

wetting myself at the comments was going to mention the other day when i saw mag but couldnt bring myself to  i knew that would light up the forum so damn funny it looks like my kids lego car  
different people different tastes if we all had the same the world would be dull.
faster than mine though


----------



## Japtastic (Oct 13, 2004)

VERY different, wonder how it would go down if you took it to Japan?


----------



## GU5I 80Y (Nov 20, 2001)

lol. thought of it it going to japan....  

they would stop sending us imports


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Looks like a sack of shit, frankly.

"Appreciate the effort", "Each to their own", blah blah blah - a turd is a turd, regardless of how long it takes to make or how much effort was involved in making it.


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

Durzel said:


> Looks like a sack of shit, frankly.


Don't mess about, come out and say what you really think


----------



## kristofer (Oct 21, 2001)

I`M BLIND!!!
Put him in jail for creating such a......thing??!!


----------



## Cashpoint (Jan 12, 2004)

Look on the bright side ..... it doesn't look like a skyline more honda prelude with body kit


----------



## demondiablo (Sep 10, 2003)

this thread is just pure comedy  its worth more than the car we are discussing


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

max power boii said:


> y dont u like it? i think it looks amazin, ur probly jelose cus urs r just normal ones



lol jelous of what? so what have you got a chaved up nova with GTR badges?


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

Japtastic said:


> VERY different, wonder how it would go down if you took it to Japan?


id imagine nissan and the famous designer (cant rem his name) would feel insulted!


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

That is hideous.. It should fail at playing chicken with the glitter paint one in the Meguires ad, to explode in a pile of halfords stick on areo, crappy paint and filler :smokin:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

It's a shame as he's obviously spent a lot of money and effort. But I wouldn't be happy with some of those panel gaps myself. (Is it me or is it just the pictures?)
T


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

We've all slagged this car off before, I'm certain of it. Wasnt it already featured in Max Power or similar?

Incidentally, back pedal for what reason, people with no taste / more money than taste should be eternally berated until they realise the error of their ways and make amends.


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Are there other pics of this car from different angles?


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

No amount of money can buy taste and class ,look at at Posh and Becks


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

http://www.yoco.co.uk/Rides/SkyNemesis/SkyNemesis.asp

Wow...... that is realy ugly indeed!!!!!! :smokin:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

What makes it look so Maxpower is the front bumper and the paintjob.

Less of a MaxPower front bumper and a racecar paintjob and itd pass as a GT500 style car at first glance.

Shows what a huge effect "certain" body mods have...

I think the McGuirs (sp?) glitter paint thingy is even worse myself, far far worse (TBH i thought it was the same car just with different mods, but i dunno)


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Complete waste of time and money, but more importantly a Skyline...   

If the exterior wasn’t bad enough, check out the diabolical cam cover... 

http://www.yoco.co.uk/Rides/SkyNemesis/SkyNemesis13.asp

A real, real shame


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Fugley!


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

700bhp on 2530s. Hmm.

Phil


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

intercity 125 look at the front with the light arrangement!!


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

How do you "knife edge" a cylinder head?


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

danoh tuned it, perhaps he could fill us in, he said it did make some good numbers.


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

Snowgasm said:


> http://www.yoco.co.uk/Rides/SkyNemesis/SkyNemesis.asp
> 
> Wow...... that is realy ugly indeed!!!!!! :smokin:


Well.. IMHO.. the front bit looks like a Grey version of Darth Vaders Helmet.. ANd when I say helmet..I mean the black thing he wears on his head (above the shoulders)

Cheers,

Umar.


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

I really do like the car, What I dislike is the color choice/'s


----------



## RB2633 (Feb 5, 2005)

*lost of words!!*

I guess i may have to have a word with Leo, i really dont know why or what possessed them to do it.... 



  

engine bay looks rather nice though except for beck's face!


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

i think he means like this peter

knife edge on the inlet or exhaust ports


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

RB2633 said:


> I guess i may have to have a word with Leo, i really dont know why or what possessed them to do it....



At the end of the day Nemesis are a business.

If a customer asks them to do something then they will do it. Its not up to them to dictate to customers whats cool or stylish and what isnt.

Zenon (the owner, who is a top bloke as it goes) is chuffed as monkeys with the result, and I guess thats all that matters really.

J.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2005)

I fcuking hate it.
It looks like an Rb26'd Elvis.


----------



## roguejackal (Jul 10, 2004)

the only good thing is the engine bay,but thenthats my personal taste only


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)

I can just picture their reply to SENNA's last post ...

"Uh-huh ... thankyouverymuch"


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

A long thread on a car everyone hates


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

has the owner ever responded to this thread? or is he a member here? i guess hes hiding his head in shame...?


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

the owner should be shot at dawn for creating that thing


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

Philip said:


> 700bhp on 2530s. Hmm.
> Phil


And 650cc injectors too - their horses must be smaller than everybody else's.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Ugly car,waste of a skyline aswell IMHO.

But if the owner is happy,then everyne should be happy.I know some people won't like the styling my car is going into,but i like it so............


----------



## Bert (Dec 29, 2002)

I think the meguiars car looks worse. atleast this paintjob is paint and not sticky glitter glue.


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

JapFreak786 said:


> Ugly car,waste of a skyline aswell IMHO.
> 
> But if the owner is happy,then everyne should be happy.I know some people won't like the styling my car is going into,but i like it so............


tell me you aren't going to make it look gay


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

No i'm not going to make it look gay.

My car will be similar to the way the American "rice" cars are like.Nothing stupid though.


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

your car will be gay? lol u mean with pinks and panzy colours?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Who me,lol,no Yunis.

Rasberry Pearl is the way to go .


----------

